# Skyline GTS4



## CeJay (Jul 19, 2008)

Just thought I'd say hi, found this forum just recently, have had my skyline for a while now


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

very nice clean lookin car, ive got a 90 GTR myself, but i want to get a 4dr GTS4 for my dd since i could use it in winter and not feel as bad since it isnt my GTR....

looks good, anything done to it?


----------



## CeJay (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, It had an rb25det put in it in japan, usual bolt on engine mods, I've put a hi flow turbo on it, apart from that it has a few weird things, like a full earthing kit, and chassis bracing bars from the rear suspension to the front doors.


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

is that the rb20?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

it would have been an RB20 but he said it was swapped with the RB25, the grounding kit is a common thing to find on skylines, ive seen some pretty crazy set-ups... i dont know how much of a difference it makes but i guess it helps...

nice thing about the GTS4 is it shares the suspension set-up the GTR has


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

i dont know how i missed that post before mine...

i feel stupid.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

lol, prolly scrolled down and it jumped past it...


----------



## rb25240 (Jul 29, 2008)

hey whats up guys i gota problem with my br25det in my 240, the cars having a hard time starting, its got agood 9 ish compression has spark on all plugs and ive got all the sensors working, the problem is that the cars not getting any gas. the fuel pumps working but the injectors are getting any gas into the motor. ive checked the cam angle sensor and it works fine on my friends rb20det. when the sensor spins it clicks and sends a signal to the injecors to spray. we took the cam angle off and spun it by hand on the rb20 and it clicks every rotation (with my sensor, his does this to) but when i plug it to my rb25 it clicks only when i first try to fire it and clicks ones and doesnt anymore. im really confused and could really use any knowledge of what this could be or even a shop i could call that would know. Thanks for reading


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

rb25240 said:


> hey whats up guys i gota problem with my br25det in my 240, the cars having a hard time starting, its got agood 9 ish compression has spark on all plugs and ive got all the sensors working, the problem is that the cars not getting any gas. the fuel pumps working but the injectors are getting any gas into the motor. ive checked the cam angle sensor and it works fine on my friends rb20det. when the sensor spins it clicks and sends a signal to the injecors to spray. we took the cam angle off and spun it by hand on the rb20 and it clicks every rotation (with my sensor, his does this to) but when i plug it to my rb25 it clicks only when i first try to fire it and clicks ones and doesnt anymore. im really confused and could really use any knowledge of what this could be or even a shop i could call that would know. Thanks for reading


check out GTRCanada.com i am not familar with the rb20 and rb25 like i am the rb26 sorry.... but what about your ecu? maybe something messed in there


----------



## rb25240 (Jul 29, 2008)

i just purchased the ecu brand new from a nissan dealer that imported from japan for me but i found out tonight that my fuel regulator on my fuel rail isnt letting gas through. could that be why the injectors arent letting gas through, because it wont spray air because its blocking the gas?


----------



## CeJay (Jul 19, 2008)

could try asking on Skylines Australia as well. You running a stock nissan ecu?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well if your fuel regulator wont let gas through then thats your problem..

and if your injectors were spraying air instead of gas you'd have some other problems...

id start there and see where it leads you


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Very clean skyline, I like the color too. Ever think about upgrading the turbo?


----------



## CeJay (Jul 19, 2008)

c3o5nnect said:


> Very clean skyline, I like the color too. Ever think about upgrading the turbo?


Thanks at the moment, not really, putting out 215 rwkw at the moment, getting a remap soon. Debating on whether to spend some more money on the 25 or save up for a 26.

Now has a gtr bar on it, trying to fit a gtr grill as well, 

starting to think about getting a full respray done on it, in the same colour, as the colors hard to match and the paint itself is looking pretty average.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

the nice thing about hte rb25 is modding it is cheaper, and its also slightly more reliable compared to the rb26(no oil issues) 

also if you get it built well you could always sell the engine later and still upgrade to the rb26 but really theres no need since you can get lots of power from the rb25...


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow! Great car man!! It is very clean and attractive. I adore the color.


----------

